# What makes a fursona "original"?



## Fawnie (May 19, 2015)

So I've been having difficulties lately settling with a species. 
Here I'm focused on unpopular and rare species, but then I'm focused on how it relates to me. 
I want to be original, but I want to fit in as well. 
I'm not going by stereotypes of species, but I'm going by how popular they are in the fandom. 

Can a fox or wolf original depending on its personality and not just its exterior design too? 
Same with other species. 
I was considering a less used species but I can't find many that interest me. 

I'm basing my fursona truly off of myself. Personality (both positive and negative terms) and how I carry myself with everyday life. Hobbies, appearance, etc. 

So, 
can overused or popular species be considered original?


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (May 19, 2015)

Nothing is original. Just go with what you like and don't give a fuck.


----------



## jarmenj (May 19, 2015)

Yeah you could make 'em original with a bunch of thought thrown into the character, such as what sorts of clothing the character wears and can be memorable if the outfit just makes people remember 'em well. Personality, running gags, etc. You can do lots of things.


----------



## jarmenj (May 19, 2015)

What Garth said is pretty much the most laid back way of going about it.


----------



## Sylox (May 19, 2015)

You know wha'ts original? 

Sparkledogs. Dress that motherfucker up in leggings, give him an emo hair cut, depressing back story, a color scheme that is bright and loud, toss in some glow sticks, a make his dick glow and you've got an original character.


----------



## Willow (May 19, 2015)

It's original because you made it


----------



## LazerMaster5 (May 19, 2015)

Or you can be reasonable and modest and have more subtle details, like a certain haircut, tasteful color choices, and a personality that reflects you as an individual. Just be yourself, man. No need to go stir crazy.


----------



## jorinda (May 20, 2015)

Fawnie said:


> Can a fox or wolf original depending on its personality and not just its exterior design too?


Yes. Personality means so much more than just a pretty face.


----------



## GamingGal (May 20, 2015)

I know you probably see a lot of hate on the most common species (fox/wolf/etc), but don't let that stop you if you truly feel attached to that species. And if so, try finding a specific animal. You wanna be a wolf? Awesome, but what kind of wolf? That will help "originality" a little. And then there is personality. Give em a good personality, maybe some quirks, some good character planning and you're ready to go!

All in all, just be you :3


----------



## Fawnie (May 20, 2015)

Seems pretty legit then, lmao. 
Its just the traits that make it original, or it's original because I make it. 
Thanks for the help.


----------



## DrDingo (May 20, 2015)

Mate.
If you make it suit you, it's original. It's you.
I mean like, sure, I chose a canine, but I did stuff to him. He's all sciencey, he wears my favourite colour, and I made him just how I wanted him to be. He's totally mine.

There's only one of _you_, so show it!


----------



## Hewge (May 20, 2015)

...Heart~


----------



## Fawnie (May 20, 2015)

Yeah. I really like canines and felines. I realized that personality quizzes don't help. There are a few I'm unsure of, like "The Animal in You". Seems accurate, but I won't let it chose for me. c:


----------



## Volkodav (May 20, 2015)

*runs in*
*quickly draws a dog with antlers and bat wings*
Thisismynewspeciesitscopyrighttomedontsteal

DONE
ORIGINAL CHAR


----------



## DrDingo (May 20, 2015)

Fawnie said:


> Yeah. I really like canines and felines. I realized that personality quizzes don't help. There are a few I'm unsure of, like "The Animal in You". Seems accurate, but I won't let it chose for me. c:


Pick something you think is cool.
_No matter what_ you choose, I absolutely guarantee you will share one or more traits with it.

E.g. I picked a dingo for funsies.
-Dingoes are pack animals that prefer company of others of the same species.
-Probably other stuff.


----------



## Fawnie (May 20, 2015)

Yeah. I've always thought foxes and dogs were cool, along with big cats. I share the fox's solitary preference, in realistic terms. I'm pretty reclusive as well. But foxes are also shy in some ways, but also outgoing and really funny. And they're also creative. c:


----------



## Maugryph (May 20, 2015)

GarthTheWereWolf said:


> Nothing is original. Just go with what you like and don't give a fuck.


Like Garth said. Aiming for %100 originality is like trying to throw a spear at a target while standing in the middle of a tornado


----------



## Maelstrom Eyre (May 25, 2015)

Over my lifetime I kind of skipped among species that I could identify with.  For a long time, it was big cats - mostly black leopards and tigers, though I gradually moved towards canines (wolves, specifically).  At that time I was in no way affiliated with the furry fandom or knew what a "fursona" was, it just happened to be what I was drawn to, and kept coming back to.  Not too many years ago I got involved in a roleplay sim on the Second Life network, using an anthro wolf avatar, at which point I really started affiliating myself with the furry fandom while creating a backstory for my own character.  She has since evolved, through RP, into a sort of hybrid-race of orca-wolf called the Ahmoua-Wolf, which (for RP purposes) is kind of merfur species all its own, rather than the result of cross-breeding.

It just. . .kind of. . .happened.  That's not how it happens for everyone, but it's my own experience with the "creation" of a fursona.  Her character contains snippets of my own personality and quirks, along with things I would LIKE to be.


----------



## SkyeWolfofDusk (May 26, 2015)

Honestly there are so many Fursonas out there that everything has been done at least once already. Your fursona is a representation of you, so I feel like its more important to do what you want with it rather then focus on being original. If you really want to be 'original' though, try doing a hybrid of some of your favorite animals, the combinations you can come up with will most likely be pretty unique.


----------



## X_Joshi_X (May 26, 2015)

I like half life. My sona is wearing a lambda shirt. Bam! Original. But it would be original without the shirt too.
Dont say original. I would rather call it "individual" like every human.


----------



## Biochemiphy (May 26, 2015)

I'm trying to make my Fursona as closely identical to me as possible.
Like, I like The Legend of Zelda, so I draw my Fursona with a Triforce necklace. That kind of thing is "individual". c:


----------



## Astus (May 26, 2015)

There can be so many variations of a single species it's hard to copy someone exactly if you at least try to be different... I mean unless you're that typical red fox that looks like every other red fox out there...


----------



## foussiremix (May 26, 2015)

What makes my fursona  originals... hmmm
She has the same hairstyle as ryuko matoi and  speaking clothes, and doesnt really is a wolf.


----------



## -Sliqq- (May 26, 2015)

It's not basic like those foxes :V


----------



## Catilda Lily (May 26, 2015)

Maugryph said:


> Like Garth said. Aiming for %100 originality is like trying to throw a spear at a target while standing in the middle of a tornado



You might hit it, but you also might die. Huh, I never thought picking a fursona was so risky.


----------



## HaruX (May 26, 2015)

Nothing is original! That was one thing going to art school taught me very well. But that isn't a bad thing! It's just what humans do! We look at different things that we like and we tend to use those things. Yes you can try and make things original but it will always have things that are similar to other things because that's where people get inspiration. I made my own species but it is far from completely original. I took a lot from Sergal's and dragons and deer while adding things that I liked from other characters. Nothing is purely original so don't worry about it!


----------



## jorinda (May 28, 2015)

foussiremix said:


> She has the same hairstyle as ryuko matoi and  speaking clothes


Wait, either I'm lost with english grammar, or your shirts and pants talk?


----------



## sniperfreak223 (May 28, 2015)

Nothing's truly "original" at this point. Pick something you like and build it up to what suits you.


----------



## LazerMaster5 (May 28, 2015)

jorinda said:


> Wait, either I'm lost with english grammar, or your shirts and pants talk?


How else is he supposed to remember to do his laundry?


----------



## Cinder42 (May 28, 2015)

If anything, I'd say just pick something relevant to you. You could choose to be a flying manatee that shoots lazars from a tiny top hat, no one's got that, but that won't feel right unless it resonates with you. I sort of think that the reason we may see so many common animals is because people are generally very familiar with them. Everyone loved their childhood pets and foxes, wolves, and big cats are just like wild versions, so they seem fitting. I know at least that I chose a coyote over a wolf because I grew up with coyotes living around my house and coming up into my yard at night.


----------



## DarrylWolf (May 29, 2015)

I'd say that the fursona should come with revelations attached to it. For instance, as I grew into the alter ego I would adopt, I began to realize there are at least two different Americas, ideology is more important than biology, one-eighth of the people who I considered to be countrymen have their allegiances elsewhere and that the US government really should not have jailed Garvey the way they did. I also feel that the events of the past few years have confirmed that the Kerner Commission of 1968 is still by and large true, we are moving two "separate, unequal and hostile nations" living under the same flag. And to find this all out while wearing a Furry costume is really fascinating because it really isn't a change in appearance but also a change in outlook, understanding and worldview that would be even more profound than the differences between people of different geographical nations.


----------



## LazerMaster5 (May 29, 2015)

Don't overthink it. Simply pick your favorite animal and customize him/her to reflect who you want to be. That's what I did.


----------

